
Code is the new language of creation - johnrobertreed
http://www.dailydot.com/opinion/code-new-language-creation/
======
reubensandwich
I love this idea:

“What if, in the future, instead of growing a tree, cutting it down, and then
using mechanical engineering to sort of reshape it into a house, we just
design a tree to grow into a house or design moss or mushrooms or something
else could provide our furniture for us?”

